# 

## Edison

,
      1     2   5-6  ,
                        1       .
     .          .

   .

----------


## xsterg

,
       .                  .                    .         . ,      ?

----------


## mrelectro

http://www.panasonic.gr/product/kx-tea308KX-TEA308.jpg

----------


## xmaze

Ethernet shield       ,         ,           Asterisk .

----------


## mrelectro

> Ethernet shield       ,         ,           Asterisk .



    ....  !!!

----------


## xmaze

http://www.nerdybynature.com/index.p...-your-arduino/

   :
http://www.google.com/products/catal...d=0CIwBEPMCMAI
http://telstrom.net/ip-door-phones.php

----------

